# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - CPU Information

## Madboy

```
uses
  Registry;

function CPUname: string;
var
  Reg: TRegistry;
begin
  CPUname := '';
  Reg := TRegistry.Create;
  try
    Reg.RootKey := HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE;
    if Reg.OpenKey('\Hardware\Description\System\CentralProcessor\0', False) then
      CPUname := Reg.ReadString('Identifier');
  finally
    Reg.Free;
  end;
end;

function GetCpuSpeed: string;
var
  Reg: TRegistry;
begin
  Reg := TRegistry.Create;
  try
    Reg.RootKey := HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE;
    if Reg.OpenKey('Hardware\Description\System\CentralProcessor\0', False) then
    begin
      Result := IntToStr(Reg.ReadInteger('~MHz')) + ' MHz';
      Reg.CloseKey;
    end;
  finally
    Reg.Free;
  end;
end;
```

----------

